# rim maintenance and rim decision question too



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm planning to buy a set of rims sometime in the future, and I am at a lost...I know I want a set of lightweight rims for now. I hear about Rota Slipstreams being immitation Spoon wheels. These wheels only come in 15's and 16's but I certainly can't tell the difference between 15's and 16's on our cars as everyone seems to have 17's and 18's. If anyone would be so kind as to post pictures of their cars with 15's and 16's, that would be really nice. I'm just trying to find a set of rims look good but don't weigh my car down like with 18" chromes. This website also has a set of colors I get get the Rota's in, and if its possible, I would also like everyone's opinion on what would look the best. I personally like the white and the polished steel gray, but I hear that if you have anything polished, you have to constantly polish it every week or else it'll start to dull, including the lip, is this true? Would just mild soap on it like once a month work?
If anyone knows of rims that are lightweight and are larger than 15", that'd be great to know as well as most websites don't seem to list the weight of the rim.
Thank you everyone for your time.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

my ride with the SE-R 15s

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i just got mine installed yesterday. They're 15 in. rota group n's on Falken tires.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

I will post pics later...


----------

